# logo critique



## SS_Shagen (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey guys, I haven't posted that much in a long time.....but I have always been visiting and reading the forums...

Well, this is a comp and by no means finish...however I am relying on you guys because as far as this project all I have as "directions" on what to do is "something cool, catchy, and good"  

I know that gives great innovative ideas, however, it comes at the expense of being lost in the middle of a dessert on what is expected out of the logo....

so let me have my first logo critique ( and you don't have to be gentle as long as its the constructive criticism.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

thx in advance


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2006)

I´ll be honest: I don´t know what it is, but I love it.
Really it´s a GREAT design and the font you´ve used fits perfect


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 23, 2006)

that looks pretty nice but it doesn't seem like something an automechanic would use for his logo. i really like the idea but it's more of a tire brand logo. i'm not trying to be an ass (i do have artwork that gets criticized, too)... just trying to give you my opinion. it looks great, though. i like the colours... the curved road kinda throws me off because at first, i won't catch that it's a road & tire... that's what you need to work on. a logo/sign has to catch the person's attention & IMMEDIATELY get the msg to them. if they have to think about it, they probably won't pay much attention to it until they've seen it the second time around. you wanna catch them the first time they see it. good luck!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 23, 2006)

Agree with laguer, the font is perfect. The graphic reminded me of a wine bottle at first sight, then I saw "auto mechanic" and it didn't quite gel for a minute. If it's a high-end auto shop, stylized is good, if it's a bloody knuckles shop, it should maybe be more forceful (manly, whatever), less curves, more angles, ya know...

Hope that helps, you've definately got style!

... and keep that font!


----------



## Kyoji (Nov 23, 2006)

Tall logos are awkward. Unless of course you have a tall product to display them on, but most logos are landscape rather than portrait for a reason. 

What the others have said so far is true, its too edgey and clean to be for "auto mechanics". If it was for a high end auto-body shop; however, then it would fit better. 

The tire is done well, as is the road under it, but I'm not sure it fits well with the company it represents. When I first saw it, "auto mechanics" was not the first thing that popped into my head. You might want to concentrate on an engine or specific parts of an engine. It also does well to have the logo based around the name of the company...like have Lopez be part of an engine block or something. I'd also go with a more gritty feel, so prospective customers know the Lopez shop aint afraid to get their hands dirty to get the job done.


----------



## tshu (Nov 23, 2006)

replace the tire with a wrench.


----------



## ridgecity (Nov 23, 2006)

for a quick glance the tire doesn't look like a tire. remember people might only get a couple seconds to see the logo while driving. Make the tire black & the treads white with a white trim around the whole tire so it stands out. Also make the yellow longer so you KNOW it is road paint instantly. The wind lines (The white ones) give it a fast motif, something a mechanic shop should assure customers before they decide to enter the shop. I give it a 9 due to little details. Also Lopez Should be bolder and LOPEZ would impact a  lot more than small letters...


----------



## dimsum411 (Nov 23, 2006)

I dunno if it's just me, but the sides of the road kinda look like a labia?, no joke.


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL YES DIMSUM! that's what i thought AT FIRST... which is why, i think we should fix that! lol


----------



## tshu (Nov 23, 2006)

I suggest something along those lines. A simpler more recognizable shape such as a wrench or another common tool might work better. (although my wrench looks a little more like a Lego man's hand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i'm no graphic designer.)


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 23, 2006)

Its cool and original but I saw a wine bottle at first too....with out the "auto mechanics" I might have been lost for a few more seconds...


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 23, 2006)

My 2 cents...

I don't know, it looks like a brand logo of a fragrance. Like "Jennifer Lopez: Le'Abdor". Or something to do with cosmetics care. It looks too stylish and modern. Maybe make it look more... "mechanical"? Something simple is good too. I was thinking a simple 2D tyre that looks like it's speeding might be good.

Well here are some logos of the famous tyre companies:














I know it's not a tyre logo, but it gives you an idea of what "mechanical" looks like.


----------

